# They're Pickin On The Old Guy Again!!



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Holy :BS!!! a giant pkg showed up on my doorstep today. After opening it, I had to sit down as my eyes couldn't take it all in. I have been pummeled by 7 of the Canadian BOTL's with....now get this.............an all ISOM BOOM!!!!! WAUGH!!!!
First is Dragonman, then Bear and Headcrash


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats Dave! Nice hit on a top shelf gorilla!

All the best,
Al

P.S. I love headcrashs note!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work guys!!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

more from MTMouse, R Ice, and A2VR6


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

And lastly by the mastermind of all this...Silverfox. All I can say is WOW....Thanks for puttin a smile on this Old Guys face, if anyone would be so kind, bump these fine BOTL's for me.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow!!! It made it there in record time!!!

I shipped this one out yesterday!

Looks good on ya Dave, thanks for being a great member here on CS :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Another thought just hit me. You can go to your humidor everyday for a month and have a CC. That must be some nice feeling.

Congrats again.

Nicely done gentlemen, very nicely done.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer BOTL.

So you mentioned in you PM that you were a little low on Cubans, did this help to offset the shortage?

My gracious thanks to Bear (he was the distribution hub and main co-conspirator) DragonMan, HeadCrash, R-Ice, A2VR6, and MTmouse, this couldn't have been pulled off without their generosity and help. Please hit everyone of these Gorillas with RG from me. They are another fine example of the true nature of Club Stogie.

Shawn


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Holy Speedy Delivery! That is awesome.

Glad you got them Dave. You are one of the finest BOTL around. Your generosity is amazing and you have become a great online friend. I hope you enjoy many hours of smoking pleasure.

Thanks to Silverfox for being the mastermind of this....to all who got in on this well done.

I think we got him good!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Bear said:


> Wow!!! It made it there in record time!!!
> 
> I shipped this one out yesterday!
> 
> Looks good on ya Dave, thanks for being a great member here on CS :tu


holy crap I thought it woulda taken at least a week or so,..enjoy!

why can't my shipments from online b&m's be that fast,.. next day delievery..


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

That is a very nice package for retirement. Enjoy the gars Dave :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice hit on the Old Sailor! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I've gotta organize my humi now!!! Many Thanks guys.......YOU WILL ALL PAY!!!!!:r:r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> I've gotta organize my humi now!!! Many Thanks guys.......YOU WILL ALL PAY!!!!!:r:r


What was that ??? You need a new Humi hmmmmmmmmmmmmm :ss

:chk:chk


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I've gotta organize my humi now!!! Many Thanks guys.......YOU WILL ALL PAY!!!!!:r:r


Dave just quit while you're ahead! :r



silverfox67 said:


> What was that ??? You need a new Humi hmmmmmmmmmmmmm :ss
> 
> :chk:chk


See Dave now look what you have done.....you have created a monster! :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You deserve it ya bastid... Oh sorry old bastid


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> You deserve it ya bastid... Oh sorry old bastid


:r:r:chk:chk:chk


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Chosen and pumeled.

Nice work guys....realy nice work.:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

nice hit! those montes/RC/cohiba look delicious! nice smokes and a great hit.:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice hit Shawn. The old boy's gonna have a hella good time.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Dave I don't feel bad for you for one sec... you deserve all the carnage you get!

Great hit guys!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I've gotta organize my humi now!!! Many Thanks guys.......YOU WILL ALL PAY!!!!!:r:r


why not ask them what service they use to ship, its faster than what you use........................................:r

nice hit on the old salt


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> why not ask them what service they use to ship, its faster than what you use........................................:r
> 
> nice hit on the old salt


:tg:fu:r:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

str8edg said:


> Dave I don't feel bad for you for one sec... you deserve all the carnage you get!
> 
> Great hit guys!!


Oh really now.......yours is comin, just you wait:chk


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Well Dave thats what happens to good folks, so get over it ya bastid. And smoke a great cigar. Looks like you can do it over and over again. :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Tag-team bombing......nice. Very nice :tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Tag-team bombing......nice. Very nice :tu


Indeed! :tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW, that was quick!! Enjoy the Cubans my friend, you are one of Canada's finest BOTL!! :tu :tu

Great job organizing this Silverfox, and Bear I have no idea how you managed to get Canada Post to deliver so fast but well done!!! A2vr6, Headcrash, Mtmouse and R-ice, very nicely done brothers!!! :tu :tu

I think this Cuban missile campaign was a success!!

:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Incredible HITS on the old guy!! Serves him right :ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

This was well deserved Dave, didn't get a chance to include a note but I figured you were tired of the old man jokes :r

BTW, that cabana's machine made is from a '00 box.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Im jealous! Nice hit's fellas!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

You sank his Battleship!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Oh really now.......yours is comin, just you wait:chk


<runs away with tail between legs>

I'll just be hiding over here!!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Serves you right! Couldn't have happened to a more generous BOTL. Great job guys...you did Canada proud!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I guess I missed the landing.....enjoy old man.:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

BamBam said:


> You sank his Battleship!


OK - THAT was funny!!

Nice hit on the *OLD* guy!! He is well deserving!


----------

